

Seeing like a superintendent: education and Campbell's law - jdub
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2011/04/education_reform?page=1

======
jdub
Money quote (Campbell's law, paraphrased): “Any quantitative social indicator
used for decision-making corrupts the social processes it is intended to
monitor.”

